
Icebergs to Be Towed from Antarctica to United Arab Emirates for Drinking Water - mogadsheu
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/uae-icebergs-drinking-water-from-antarctica-towed-united-arab-emirates-a7715561.html
======
AndrewStephens
This is an old idea. When I was growning up in the early 80s there were lots
of children's books titled "Living in the year 2000" or something. They all
confidently predicted towing icebergs, along with moon bases and hotels in
orbit.

On the surface it is not a completely crazy idea but the problem is always the
logistics. Towing something that big (and constantly melting/changing) in one
piece is always going to be difficult. The scale of the task is enormous.

We don't have moon bases or hotels in orbit yet. I don't have faith that a
sizable ice berg will be successfully towed around the world any sooner.

------
King-Aaron
I'm sure this was covered on Futurama once.

